# DIRECTV2PC application



## musrmgr (Feb 2, 2005)

DirecTV has released the beta version of DirecTV2PC, which will let owners of an HR2x series DirecTV HD-DVR stream video to their PC

Very Cool. Check it out.
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4920044


----------



## musrmgr (Feb 2, 2005)

updated link...

http://www.cyberlink.com/prog/event/2008/directv2pc/enu/index.jsp


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

This is the wrong forum. It works for Directv Tivo series 2 boxes and is old news.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

A lot if discussion here about this, which works with HR2x DirecTV DVRs.
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=112


----------



## jeffbat (Oct 26, 2002)

"RBTravis" you are confused, I think you are thinking about online scheduling. The new DirecTV2PC application allows you to watch your HD DirecTV programming over the internet. The DirecTV Tivos dont do this and never will unless you hook up a Sling Box or something.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

rbtravis said:


> This is the wrong forum. It works for Directv Tivo series 2 boxes and is old news.


9 days old news 

Not sure if this is a plus for me or not but I'll sure give it a test run.


----------



## nellee (May 26, 2002)

jeffbat said:


> "RBTravis" you are confused, I think you are thinking about online scheduling. The new DirecTV2PC application allows you to watch your HD DirecTV programming over the internet. The DirecTV Tivos dont do this and never will unless you hook up a Sling Box or something.


Another Correction here.

It allows you to watch tv on a computer connected to your LAN, not via the Internet.

So whatever computer is connected to your network, you can watch, but it does not expand to do what a Slingbox does, watching outside the home like at work or hotel via the Internet.


----------

